# Looking to Buy Plants



## secuono (Nov 12, 2009)

I am looking for plants for my tanks. Please send me what plants you have and cost with shipping to zip-22407. Thanks!


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello 
I have just finihed doing work in front garden and lawn on this weekend and i am planning to buy plants soon.Do you know any plants nursery or place which is cheap to buy plants from?

buy plants


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

secuono said:


> I am looking for plants for my tanks. Please send me what plants you have and cost with shipping to zip-22407. Thanks!


Hello Fredericksburg neighbor! Have you checked the Fish and Plants for sale section?

I currently have a few crypts and moss.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have some L indica,vals, small swords up.

L indica is .50 cents a stem, vals are a buck each along with the swords.
shipping is flat rate, I think medium so 10.70 to ship.


----------

